# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة فلاشه حصريه TICNO-Y6-SPD

## salihmob

فلاشه حصريه   
بيانات الفلاشه
  CPU    type: 8810/6820
  Flash  type: NAND
  Flash    ID: 009800BC
  Flash Model: TOSHIBA H8BCS0UN0MCR
  Flash  Size: 0x21000000(528.0M) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك حبيبي_@%1;

----------


## asaad wahsh

*تسلم بارك الله فيك يا رييس*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله ينور عليك يا معلم
++++
++++*

----------


## himbr7

الراااابط غير شغال .....الراااابط غير شغال .....

----------


## star201180

goooooooooooooooooooooooooood

----------

